# Wooden deck



## Mr.HUNTER (Dec 23, 2011)

*Hello everyone,I am new here and I am interested in making models ,especially 
to the wooden deck. Therefore,we found a new wooden deck brand,HUNTER,to
design and produce the products. I would like to send some pictures to share with you.
Thanks for all of your attention .


























































Hope you would like it and Merry Christmas & Happy New Year !

Regards,
Mr.HUNTER!*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful decks, Mr. Hunter. Just means you will have to do an incredible job on the rest of the boat. Please send WIP pics. What scale is she?
Bruce


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Amazing work Mr. Hunter, looking forward to more photos.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job on the decks...a nice enhancement!:thumbsup:

Merry Christmas to you as well!

MMM


----------



## Mr.HUNTER (Dec 23, 2011)

btbrush said:


> Beautiful decks, Mr. Hunter. Just means you will have to do an incredible job on the rest of the boat. Please send WIP pics. What scale is she?
> Bruce


Thank you so mcuh for your attention and suggestion,Bruce.:hat:

She is the scale of 700.

I will try my best to do more better.

Regards,
Mr.HUNTER


----------



## Mr.HUNTER (Dec 23, 2011)

*Another New Items*

Here are some another new posters for the items, i'd like to share them with u.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Is this company still around? I'm looking for plan or generic decking for the Titanic....all the kits for the 1/350 minicraft kit are over 80.00 or out of stock. Any ideas folks? Any help is greatly appreciated. Fluke out...beep!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Freetime Hobbies stocks the Wood Hunter line so I guess they are either still in business or FT has a big stock of the stuff


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yup! after some more searching I found a set for the 1/350 Titanic for around 50.00 ....not to shabby at all..in stock too!


----------

